# My kids riding Pepper bareback for the first time: What do you think (pic heavy)



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you all for looking and your comments 

zoie


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I say good on them!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you tess


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Aww bless them, they look adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good for them! Cute kiddos and what a darling pony!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I would suggest riding a more appropriate size pony. They look silly and if there "learning" to ride, why can't you put a saddle on with stirrups and give them lessons... But the pony is cute and there pretty good.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Both pony and girl are adorable!!!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> *I would suggest riding a more appropriate size pony. They look silly and if there "learning" to ride, why can't you put a saddle on with stirrups and give them lessons*... But the pony is cute and there pretty good.



as i said this is not a critique thread and pepper is more than big enough for my children AND THERE DO NOT LOOK SILLY !!!! as you posted which i find very insulting.

and my children have a saddle with stirrups but due to them learning to sit on there pony with the right seat we did not put the saddle on for this lesson.


and yes the pepper is cute and my kids are good to say there have only been riding 1 month !

zoie


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you very one else for your lovely comments


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ many kids learn to ride on ponys! I think their sassy ways are invaluable to learning control! Your kids look good and the pony is so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you very much and that is why we got pepper as he can but i little ****** sometimes but there will be better riders for riding him.
i also learned to ride on a pony. 

and don't worry about fuadteagan there is always one keyboard warrior that takes great pleasure in crushing some ones
accomplishments or in this case a parent being very proud of her kids riding.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think she was that harsh. Your kids are a tiny bit big for the pony and they do look a little silly because of it. You did ask what we thought and she told you what she thought. No big deal. 

I look silly when I ride my pony too (she's 13 2h and I'm 5'9".) :lol: I still ride her though and have a great time doing it. As long as Pepper isn't having difficultly carrying them I wouldn't worry about it.

They look really good for only having ridden for a month and Pepper is adorable, they'll have a lot of fun on her. I do the bareback thing with my neice, I've had her "riding" bareback since she was 6 months old and she has a good feel for a horse's movement.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

it was the way she put it that is why i took offence to her post.

but anyway back to your post my dear 

i have only just started to do bareback with them as there were relying on the saddle too much instead of feeling his movements and sitting in the saddle there used to grip on so if i take it away there have to sit i know its a bit rotten but it how i got a good seat 

and thank you for your comment xx


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Soeey*



lokis mommy said:


> as i said this is not a critique thread and pepper is more than big enough for my children AND THERE DO NOT LOOK SILLY !!!! as you posted which i find very insulting.
> 
> and my children have a saddle with stirrups but due to them learning to sit on there pony with the right seat we did not put the saddle on for this lesson.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.I didn't mean to like insult you. As I wasn't critiquing I was quite suggesting. :?. Pepper isn't too small or there going to hurt her but they do look a little silly as if they stretch their legs all the way down, they can almost touch the ground. How often do they ride? They have a nice seat, also. But, like a 12hh or 13hh pony would be perfect for them but they are learning and I'm sure they aren't like showing him. I'm saying as they grow as riders you should look into get a more appropriate size pony, as Pepper is only about 11 hands.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's how I got a good seat too. I spent most of my childhood bareback.  When I started lessons my trainer was impressed with how balanced I was already, so I definitely think there's value in some bareback riding.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

i am teaching my 2 to ride on my own i never went to a teacher.

it was a bit diffrent for me to ride though i was put on a horse and told to hang on lol 
it was fun but as you will geuss i fell off a lot but i became a very good rider for it.

my kids are going to be taught a more hands on way than i did lol


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> I'm sorry.I didn't mean to like insult you. As I wasn't critiquing I was quite suggesting. :?. Pepper isn't too small or there going to hurt her but they do look a little silly as if they stretch their legs all the way down, they can almost touch the ground. How often do they ride? They have a nice seat, also. But, like a 12hh or 13hh pony would be perfect for them but they are learning and I'm sure they aren't like showing him. I'm saying as they grow as riders you should look into get a more appropriate size pony, as Pepper is only about 11 hands.


the pic dose look that way but there lags are a long way off the floor.
and yes when there have been riding pepper for a while we are going to get them a section c pony but for the min pepper is fine for there needs as all there do is happy hacking and road work.

there ride pepper about 3 times a week for half and hour each.

zoie


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pepper is cute.
Kids are cute.

It will be more difficult for them to learn to ride when the pony is that much too small for them. Hard to learn leg position and such when there is no pony where your leg ends up.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pepper is cute.
> Kids are cute.
> 
> It will be more difficult for them to learn to ride when the pony is that much too small for them. Hard to learn leg position and such when there is no pony where your leg ends up.


i know what u are saying but for our need atm pepper in fine for a few months


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Are they off the lead rope now?


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> Are they off the lead rope now?


not yet


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont think theres anything wrong with the size of the pony, personally i think smaller ponies are good for teaching kids to ride. they have more of an attitude & give a bit of a challenge, but at the same time they're great fun.  also, its not so far to fall if anything should go wrong  

Pepper is adorable & the kids look great. well done to them.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thank ypu very much charlie for your comment


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the pics, you have cute kids and a cute pony.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good for only a month. As for the size of the pony I don't see a problem , I know a 17 year old who show-jumps 13.2's no problem.
My 11 year old sister rides our 16hh horse with no problem.
The only thing I could say is if they have been riding a month they should nearly be off the lead rein 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> Looking good for only a month. As for the size of the pony I don't see a problem , I know a 17 year old who show-jumps 13.2's no problem.
> My 11 year old sister rides our 16hh horse with no problem.
> *The only thing I could say is if they have been riding a month they should nearly be off the lead rein *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you see the problem with pepper is he gets a bit full of himself when off the rain and i dont think there are ready for him playing up yet but it wont be long be for they are off the rain


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can understand your concern. Sometimes a fall when they are not ready can put them off riding. Instead of just eliminating the lead line, why not try to use a lunge line held short and gradually let out more and more distance so that they are controlling your pony but you still have a line to him if need be.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Aww how cute! I think they look fine. Pepper is just too darn precious. :wink:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Don't listen to the nay sayers! They're all adorable and only riding for 1 month. I hope this turns into a life long passion for your kids!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

they love riding dont think they will give it up


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I can understand your concern. Sometimes a fall when they are not ready can put them off riding. Instead of just eliminating the lead line, why not try to use a lunge line held short and gradually let out more and more distance so that they are controlling your pony but you still have a line to him if need be.


 think this is a very good idea and will be trying this on there next lession 

and will let you know how it all goes.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable! I love the look of that little dude! adorable! thats what I should get myself! can you imagine falling from that little ******, it would be a breeze! adorable! what are your guys's plans with him?


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Adorable pony and kids, they're fine riding him. I agree with riding bareback to learn your seat, I never used a saddle until I was 19, didn't like it (just learned to ride in one 2 years ago, I'm 49). I learned on a pony like pepper in 5th grade and was thrown a lot (Binky had an attitude problem), being closer to the ground was a plus. Also agree with using lunge line to slowly let them gain confidence.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Adorable! I love the look of that little dude! adorable! thats what I should get myself! can you imagine falling from that little ******, it would be a breeze! adorable! what are your guys's plans with him?


just happy hacking and road work for the min


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

Missdv said:


> Adorable pony and kids, they're fine riding him. I agree with riding bareback to learn your seat, I never used a saddle until I was 19, didn't like it (just learned to ride in one 2 years ago, I'm 49). I learned on a pony like pepper in 5th grade and was thrown a lot (*Binky had an attitude problem), *being closer to the ground was a plus. Also agree with using lunge line to slowly let them gain confidence.


pepper has one too there have fallen off a few time each but cos of his size there got right back on and made him do

i love little ponys there think there are the biggest horse on the yard and we have a 19.2 shire lol


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

how cute !


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

a bigger pony to ride 
he is a 14.0 hand 
19 year old 
section d

will get some pics up as soon as I can.

he has done pony club and is 100% bomb proof and is very laid back and very soft mouthed so will be easy for them to handle. so will look into them using him in small shows.

there went and tryed him today and did fine and even had a go off the lead rain and all he did was keep walking round like he was still on the rain. 

pepper has now gone on loan to a little girl on our yard at the age of 5 and is very little so will use him for a while before she grows out of him. 

so it has all worked out quite good really.

thank you all for your input with my kids and hope there will have a long happy time riding the new pony.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Ahh, lucky kids. I am glad they got a new pony and will have a great time with him. They have a naturally good seat. I wish my parents actually liked horses, let alone owned one! Please post more pics. 14 hands is a great height, it is that in between were you can ride as little kids (like your childrens) and the horse isn't too big so it won't look the opposite way and they look too small. But, they also can ride there new pony for a while. No doubt, will they be able to grow and learn on the horse you described.


----------

